# Leg Challenge



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2002)

Okay.  I need to get my leg workouts going.  If there is one bodypart that I slack on if given the opporitunity to slack, its legs.  Sounds familiar?

In two weeks I am going to give the leg routine on W8's website a shot, training once a week.

I am looking for one person who also wants to try it, wants to train once a week (same day preferably) and wants to create a joint leg journal.  The idea is that we can hold each other accountable and ensure that we are pushing ourselves to the max (and comiserate for days after the workouts).  Its a challenge of sorts.  Weight comparisons don't matter, its progress over the 4 month routine.

Anyone interested?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

I have to Max on squats again 4 weeks from today. Thursdays in my leg day, today I have to max out, so it would be awesome if I can get 20-50 lbs more next. If I???m accepted I in.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 25, 2002)

I would but I'd never do those 100-rep squats again 

Okay...just kidding, I would, it's an awesome leg program, but I still can't do it, lol. This'll be fun to watch though


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I would but I'd never do those 100-rep squats again



Ohhh mama that gota hurt


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2002)

Kata -- and whomever else may be interested -- let me be clear on what I am looking for.

I am looking for ONE PERSON (male or female) who want to work legs intensely for 4 months.  That person need sto train legs once per week and use the workout W8 posted on her site.  Also, that person needs to co-journal with me for 4 months.  In other words we'll create a journal and post our workouts each week to track our progress.  Through this we can motivate and push one another -- we will have accountability, to one another.  And to whomever else chooses to watch, like w8.

Again I am only looking for one person and we'll start in two weeks.  Any takers?  I am taking application through next Monday!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm interested TP, but I can't. I will be working with Jill. I also will be getting ready for Nov so I am going to lose some size.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 25, 2002)

I am willing to do it.  Problems are that I have no real squat rack, instead I have a Smith Machine, and no seated calf, but I could always do weighted standing calf raises (although it hits a different muscle).  

My legs are what I'm working on the most right now, so I'm totally into this idea.  PM me if you're interested in knowing my training style, etc.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I would but I'd never do those 100-rep squats again
> 
> Okay...just kidding, I would, it's an awesome leg program, but I still can't do it, lol. This'll be fun to watch though




PUSSY!  How about BW for 50? 


TP, get Fade...he's worried about Shrinkage! 

You don't want any part of me, trust me! 


DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2002)

DP, I have no fear!  I have puked plenty of times, its rather enjoyable!  Bring it on.  

I think Fade is ducking me.

Pony, I'll get back to you.  Have you read the routine?


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jul 25, 2002)

dude i am going to read the routine and then i will let you know if I am in or not.  I am definitely intrested...


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 25, 2002)

I read the routine and it sounds awesome.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes I can do it for 4 months. For me weight lifting is year around so there is no problem with that, I take a 0 period at school which is a weight lifting class in the early morning 5 days a week. I will talk to my football coach about the routine to see if he gives me the go sense he is the one that???s gives us our own routines. I will get back as soon as I get the yes or no today.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 25, 2002)

I've tried the 10x10 squats with 225 and it took forever. I liked the pump I got and the pain was unreal. Didn't puke though.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

I did get the go from my coach. He did not like at all the 100 rep good morning on phase 1 but he says that???s up to me, the rest that???s what we usually do 4 to 5 sets of every exercise 6-12 rep.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey...I've already done the program, thank you very much...I can hold my own


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...I can hold my own



You can hold mine too if you ask nicely


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> You can hold mine too if you ask nicely



lmfao


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

You know what......you don`t even have to ask nicely


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 26, 2002)

Kuso, not interested?  You're not chicken are you?


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

Actually, I have no idea what w8`s program is, but I would love to do it.

BUT....if you look in the training forum for my thread called "ROOTED KNEE" you may realise why I haven`t offered yet


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 26, 2002)

Gotcha!  She has a progra,m posted on her website.  It looks pretty insane and is nothing like what I have done before but I need something to kickstart me mentally on this; I'd like to do a show next year.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 26, 2002)

I'd do it with ya but I just started a routine that Gopro gave me and its been going great, got 405x6 on squats thismorning.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Okay.  I am ready to start this next week.  The candidates are
;

Pony, Kata, Vale and Scotty.

I'd really only like to co-log the challenge with one "e-partner".  I'd also prefer it be someone similar in weights and training background and it MUST be someone in it for the long haul -- I think its 4 months.  It'd also be better if legs were done on T, W, or Th (I do them on W).

So, who is left?  Anyone, anyone?

W8 has promised to keep an eye on us and spank us if we are bad!


----------



## Fade (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> DP, I have no fear!  I have puked plenty of times, its rather enjoyable!  Bring it on.
> 
> I think Fade is ducking me.
> ...



Not ducking ya. I just now saw this thread.

Let me take a look at the program on W8s page.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Excellent!


----------



## Fade (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only when it's cold.


----------



## Fade (Aug 7, 2002)

I already only workout each body part once a week so that's cool.

W8, on phase 2 is that stiff leg DL or reg DL?

Damn...I hate front squats.

Phase 4...knee tuck jumps....looks like this is a workout for the weightroom at home. Not willing to look like an idiot in public.

4 months huh......I'll do it.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm up for it if you'll have more than one person.  My legs need the most work and this routine is unlike any I've tried.  

Only one thing - does it HAVE to be the exact same day every week?  If I can vary by one I'm set.   I'll do it once a week but the day may move by one now and then.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2002)

hey w8 - can you talk about the tempo thing a bit.  is it a crucial part of the program?  the way it's written i'm thinking that it is.  is it hard to get used to?  it seems complicated!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 7, 2002)

I???m in for the challenge. I work on legs on Thursday, school starts tomorrow so it???s gona be on my 0 period which is a weight lifting class from 7:20 AM ??? 8:25 AM. But I don???t think we have same training background, where are you in your 30???s?  I???m 16. You train for bodybuilding, I train for football, baseball and MA. You have many years more than me of experience on weightlifting and I took this more seriously just about 2 years ago. Just letting you know.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 7, 2002)

I could possibly be in, I am 22 years old, 5'10, 210lbs, bench (last time I went heavy 340 for 5) squat 385 for 8, let me know if I sound close to what you are looking for.  Damn this sounds way too much like a gay singles add...I also like long walks on the beach..horse riding....AYE!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

Just a thought...

Since you've got more than one e-partner how about pairing off everyone with someone close to their size and weight (like you said).  Maybe something like this...

Kata and nikegurl (cause he's young and she's well female)
You and Fade (same body type and drive)
etc.

Like I said... just a thought


----------



## Fade (Aug 7, 2002)

Kata and Vale might be best.

Hey Vale, I like the beach too. 

When do we start TP? I hit legs on Sat.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2002)

psssstttt.......butterfly........  i need a partner.


are you up for it?


----------



## Fade (Aug 7, 2002)

Hmmmm she is getting ready to start back to the gym.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2002)

let's impress them, butterfly!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 7, 2002)

LOL I think butterfly and  nikegurl would be a much better match. I???m sure nikegurl don???t want to pair up with a pervert like me  

My currents stats as of yesterday are:

Weight: 226 lbs
Height: 6???3 ½ 
Bench Max: 335 lbs Oh yeah Monday was a good day 
Dead Lift max: 465 lbs I must be doing something wrong cuz I been there for some time now.
Squat Max: To be found out tomorrow, last time I got 450 lbs
Power Clean Max: 275 lbs
Hang Clean: 240 lbs 

By far the weakest so who I???m I closer to?

UPPDATE  bench was 340lbs lol not 335 5lbs can make a difference


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

I LIKE IT!

Okay 3 journals.

Me and fade.

Butterfly and NG.

Kata and Vale.

And fade, we can ditch the jumpy things.

I am going to start next Wednesday, so you can start saturday.  Want to start the journal up?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2002)

We don't have butterfly's consent yet - but this is pretty cool.

Nice one, TP!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Butterfly is in.  We have Fade's consent.  And I'll arrange for it!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm DOOMED!!!!  I have no way out I suppose  

You guys are sneaky, sneaky guys!

But if you two get to ditch the jumpy things then Nikegurl and I do too!!!



where are those damn cheez-its...


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 7, 2002)

Sounds good to me  

So when do we get started?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2002)

perhaps we can head out into the parking lot for the jumpy things?  (the back parking lot)


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh and Kata... I didn't realize you were such a big guy or else I wouldn't have tried to pair you up with Nikegurl.  Your profile says you're b-day is in Jan 1986 my son's is Dec 1987 so I thought you'd be more like him.  Shows how much a year or two can make in those years.

Anyway...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> where are those damn cheez-its...



 


and yes, you are doomed.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Each  "team" needs to start a new journal.  And thoroughly follow and post the workouts.  It starts next week.  For me, that is wednesday.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 7, 2002)

Uhm can I watch?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 7, 2002)

Cool, lets see if Vale Tudo agrees to pair up with me???


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2002)

i'd be doing legs on sunday.  does any day near that work for you butterfly?  i think we're fine if we don't do the exact day as long as we both do it once a week......would you agree?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

yup NG!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

NG... fade just told me he changed our leg day to Saturday so you're working out on Sunday will be perfect!

TP... where are we to post these journals?  In the Journal section?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2002)

should we really make it interesting....before and after pics?  i can't believe i'm saying that b/c when it comes time to take the pictures i'll be sorry.  but i bet knowing we have to post progress photos after 4 months will make all of us train even harder.

if we all agree....let's do it.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 7, 2002)

That sound like a gr8 idea. I'm in on that


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Agreed.  My before are already posted from a month ago, I look the same.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2002)

My before pics from June in my first journal probably look better than I do now.  I've been so slacking lately.  (Kick my own butt for that!)  No leg muscle to speak of then (still none) and I was probably a tad bit leaner then.  I hate to think of the wasted time.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 7, 2002)

I have to take some pics of my legs cuz on the pic I posted here about a month ago was only upper body so stay toned for pics not much to show anyways lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

We'll have to post and or move them into our new leg journals-- one per team in the journal section.

We should probably have a fourth journal called "Leg Bitching-fest"  so all 6 of us can kvetch and complain and others can post.  I'd like to keep our journals relatively clean!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

PICS   You guys don't know what you're asking of me... I'll take some pics but there's no way in hell I'm posting them.  Maybe 4 months from now IF there's been an improvement.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2002)

oh don't worry - i don't even really HAVE legs.  so trust me - you're fine.  i'm dreaming of legs like w8s in 4 months.  i know the chances of that are slim to none - but they have to improve!

you don't have to do the pic thing -  or how 'bout you do it but don't post them?  deal?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

If we just post leg pics... I'm ok with that.  I just don't want to post full body pics, yet.

So when are we starting our journal?  I can start it after Sat. workout... then you can post your workout Sun.  We can post a leg pic with our first workouts.  Sound good?

I'm excited, I finally have a female workout buddy!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2002)

perfect!  where are your leg pics?  i know it'll depress me (i bet you actually have hamstrings!) but i gotta check them out.

my computer at home has the crappiest modem ever (saving for a new one) so there's a chance my sunday leg workout might not be posted 'til i get to work on monday.  but never later than that.

i'm excited too!  thanks for being my leg buddy!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

Monday is fine!  

The pics are in here...
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5588&perpage=30&pagenumber=9


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2002)

you look GOOD!  let's both make sure we look even better in 4 months.  (vitual handshake)

thanks again for doing this with me!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

Thank you for stepping up and making the offer!!!

(vitual handshake)


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey kata, bro, consider me in!!  I dont have a digital camera though...argh!!  Hey do you want to start the journal or do you want me to?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 7, 2002)

Whichever way you want man, go ahead and start it. So we start doing w8 routine next week. I will be doing it on Thursdays. What about u?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 7, 2002)

No problemo if you don???t have a digital camera. I don???t have one either, the way I take them is using my 8mm camcorder take a small video of whatever I want and then take whatever frame I want out on my comp and that???s the pic. You cud post starting measurements, or take the some pics with a 38mm camera and later when you have the time scan them or find somebody with a scanner and get them to scan it for you. Whichever way it???s fine with me


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Finally, were are excited about doing legs!  That was the idea and I am looking forward!

I like the idea about quad measurements, we should do that too.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 8, 2002)

Yeah I am pretty pumped as well.  Hey kata, the journal will be now known as "Kata's and Vale tudo's Leg challenge"  And yeah the measurements sound good to me.  I will probably he hitting the legs next tuesday or wednesday.  So we will see what happens.


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 8, 2002)

Yo TP I started the leg program on W8's site.. 2 weeks ago.. and  I love it.. it HURTS SOOO GOOD.. GL man.. I will truly enjoy reading the journal..

Erilay'a


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 8, 2002)

Butterfly and Nikegurl?? .. can I join in with ya ladies?? I could use the virtual shove to progress further..my quads suck!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 8, 2002)

hey TP what is the bitching about this program thread going to be called?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> No problemo if you don???t have a digital camera. I don???t have one either, the way I take them is using my 8mm camcorder take a small video of whatever I want and then take whatever frame I want out on my comp and that???s the pic. You cud post starting measurements, or take the some pics with a 38mm camera and later when you have the time scan them or find somebody with a scanner and get them to scan it for you. Whichever way it???s fine with me


If you use a regular camera find a place that will put the pics on a CD or floppy when developing the film.  It might cost a couple of bucks more but may be more convenient if you don't have ready access to a scanner.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Hmmm, the bitching thread?  Lets vote, here are some suggestions:

OUCH!
Leg Bitchathon
Whose Dumb Idea Was This
W8 Sucks

Any others?

Hey Eri, hurts huh?

Giddyup!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi Erilaya - My hamstrings suck more than your quads possibly could lol!  So you've done the workout twice?  How were those squats?  I can't even imagine 100 reps - but I'm going to do it!

Please please join us!  I've been spending way too much time saying "I really need to bring my legs up" and not enough time doing it!  I'm psyched too.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 8, 2002)

Leg Bitchathon has a nice ring to it!


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 8, 2002)

I need the extra push and if I know someone else is out there willing to go the extra mile then so am I.. LOL.. yeah did it twice and YEAH it sucked.. and I got dizzy and wanted to hurl.. but I didn't.. but I walk funny.. stairs are not my friend and if I sit for too long the same day after my leg routine I find I need assistance to stand up LOL.. 
so yah.. I am IN Nikegurl!!! .. 

Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 8, 2002)

I am not gonna post no pics till after the program LOL.. Butterflies bee-uuutttiii-full legs put mine to shame shame shame.. so I will do befores and afters and show em ..AFTER>LOL.
E


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 8, 2002)

oh DAMN!  I was so caught up in the 100 squats that I didn't even notice the 100 good mornings.  I've never done them before!  they don't seem hard though.  do you want to push your hips back a bit like w/stiff legged deads?

also never did front squats.  are those better to use a smith machine for?  seems so awkward holding the bar across your chest.  listen to me...complaining about stuff i've never even done!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

I hate front squats.  I tried them this morning and did light weight and they suck!  That's why we need a bitching journal!


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm definitely out of this one...sorry boys.  The facility I run is too busy for me to do any sort of hardcore workout without getting interrupted every five minutes (it's pissing me off lately) so I'm going to wait until I get hired on as a PT at another gym and get hooked up with a free membership at an actual gym where I don't have to worry about telling people to piss off when I'm working out.  I applied yesterday and they should be calling me for an interview tomorrow, interview will be a formality (at least it should be because I'm more qualified than the guy hiring me).  Hopefully by the 15th I'll be working out hardcore again.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 8, 2002)

Leg bitchathon...classivc, I vote for that one!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

Me too... Leg bitchathon!

Ok, Eri... you can wait until afterwards to post your pics... but you gotta do two extra weeks since you already started   I'll start a journal for us...

I haven't even looked at the program yet... I'm just going to wait until Sat. and fade tells me what to do next


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Afraid huh?  Be very afraid.


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 8, 2002)

RIGHT ON!! lets do this thing!! smiles..

thanks butterfly.. I look forward to it.. mot-I-Vation!!

Be Well

Erilay'a


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 8, 2002)

Leg Bitchathon sounds good to me. Oh I can???t wait for next Thursday to start this. I will be taking the pics on Sunday that I have some time and they will be on  Kata's & Vale Tudo's Leg Challenge  thread by Monday


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

Where are you starting the Leg Bitchathon thread, TP?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Start it up Butterfly, I'll add my bitching!  I say in the journal section.


----------



## Fade (Aug 8, 2002)

I hate front squats, I hate good mornings, I hate those jumpy doos.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 8, 2002)

I cant wait to start this program just so that i can bitch in the leg bitchathon thread!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 8, 2002)

Ya bunch of old farts   J/K  I???ll probably be the 1st to complain of the 100 good mornings


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

Just to be clear, good mornings are where your feet are roughly together, legs bent barbell, behind your neck and bending at the waist.

I'd like to hear what everyone intends to use for weight on the 100 reppers for the first week, especially from my partner and vale and kata.

I am thinking 225 on the squats and, I dont know, 70 on the GM???

Too heavy, too light?  Whatcha all think?  I can probably squat 225 for 20 reps or so....


----------



## Fade (Aug 9, 2002)

Yeah, I was thinking 225 for squats also. I can do 275 for 20 so the 225 for 4 sets of 25 should be doable. Or is it 5 sets of 20?

GMs ?? not sure how much weight....never done them. I always did stiff leg DLs instead.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

Thats my problem too.  Lets just pick a reasonable weight and do the same then.


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 9, 2002)

So when are we starting this ?? I usually do legs on Tuesdays.. but I don't  mind changing it up.. lemme know..

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

Eri start next Tuesday.  Butterfly is going on Sats and NG on Sun.


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 9, 2002)

that is a good idea it will give a staggered feedback in the journal.. sat Butterfly can say OW,Sunday NG can say OUCH and on Tuesdays I can use ever name in the book!! mary joseph and C H R I S T !!! LOL

looking forward to the pain my fellow guinea pigs.

Eri'


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 9, 2002)

I am thinking probably around 240lbs for the squat and ? on the good morning becasue I have never actually done them before.  SO we all know who is going to be the most sore after them!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

Neither has fade and neither have I!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 9, 2002)

Leg bitchathon journal started...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10030


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 9, 2002)

i've never done good mornings either!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 9, 2002)

I have never gone more than 135 lbs on good mornings. That???s a movement that I find very dangerous if you go too heavy cud easily mess up your back. So 65-75 lbs should be fine IMO???


Update, now that I think about it 65 looks too low, so I would say 70-85 would be nice


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 9, 2002)

fine to use the pre-loaded barbells for these?  i was going to see how 35 lbs felt.  hard to guess when i've never done them before.

i use 90 for sld but this is a lot different.


----------



## Fade (Aug 10, 2002)

Yeah, use the preloaded barbells. I am.


----------



## Fade (Aug 10, 2002)

Today is the day for my leg workout. I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Neither has fade and neither have I!!!!



hahahaha this is going to be heel for us all then!!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

i have 2 questions....

first on the squats.  it says "heels elevated".  i did my first set with them up (just on 25 lb plates) and it did not feel "right".  i went flat footed for the next 3 sets.  does anyone think the elevated heels is important?  it wasn't exactly painful so i could do it.  i just didn't like it.  fade?  tp?  are you doing them elevated?

and then the good mornings.....i hope i'm doing them right!  if i really pushed my hips/butt back i could feel it in my hamstings some but much less than stiff legged deadlifts.  i had a hard time not feeling it primarily in my lower back.  any tips here?  i've never done them before but i think i did them right.  pretty much just bending at the waist to about 90 degrees with head up butt back feet a bit closer than shoulder width apart.


----------

